# HDS 5 gen1 und gen2



## apollo2233 (8. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne fragen welche unterschied zwischen HDS 5 Gen1 und Gen2 sind?

Möchte gerne ein Echolot kaufen für mein Kajak und habe an HDS 5 gedacht weil später erweitern kann mit LSS. Wassertiefe 1-20m /Fluß/ Habe an elite 7x HDI gedacht wegen normalen und down scan modus. 

Kann der HDS 5 down scan? 

Kann man Echolot aus USA kauf ohne weiteren in EU benutzen? /habe gehört dass die blockiert sind/

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Csaba


----------



## pxrxx12 (9. August 2013)

*AW: HDS 5 gen1 und gen2*

Hallo, vielleicht schreibst Du mal etwas genauer, was Du mit dem Echolot anstellen möchtest, wozu du es brauchst.
Erst dann kann man deine Fragen sinnvoll beantworten.
In Verbindung mit einem Kajak macht es nur Sinn den Echolotgeber innen zu montieren, da eine Heckmontage sicher nicht möglich ist. Es gibt bei youtube eine Video, wo ein Echolot mit Geber eingebaut wird. Vielleicht schaust Du dir das erst einmal an. Dann kann man die Frage nach dem richtigen Echolot stellen.


----------



## Seewolf 01 (9. August 2013)

*AW: HDS 5 gen1 und gen2*



apollo2233 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte gerne fragen welche unterschied zwischen HDS 5 Gen1 und Gen2 sind?
> 
> ...



Moin, das HDS5 Gen1 ist das alte Modell und das Gen2 hat einen schneller_*en Prozessor.
Wenn du es auf LSS2 erweitern möchtest, dann kaufe lieber das HDS 7 Touch, da ist alles drin und du musst nur die passenden Geber dazu kaufen.


*_


----------



## apollo2233 (16. August 2013)

*AW: HDS 5 gen1 und gen2*

Hallo,

den Geber innen zu montieren ist in planung. und den LSS an Heck mit einen beweglichen Alu Stange. Kann dan mit einen Seil hoch und runter bewegen. 

Ich möchte gerne erfahren was unter Wasser ist  Bodenstrucktur,äste,Bäume ect. wäre sicher auch nicht schleisht Fische auswändig zu machen.

Habe gehört und Bilder gesehen dass LSS1 besser wäre als LSS2. 

Die HDS 7 Touch ist viel zu teuer... ist teuerer als mein Tarpon


----------



## Seewolf 01 (16. August 2013)

*AW: HDS 5 gen1 und gen2*

Dann nehme das Elite 7x HDI!

Rechne mal was dir das HDS5 und LSS2 dazu und vergleiche
dann mal den Preis mit dem HDS7 Touch.


----------

